# EOI Process



## kunaharsha

Hi 

My Name is Harsha , 
As i have applied for EOI process for PR VISA, on Feb 18th 2012, 2months over , i have not received any mail for NZ Authority.
Do i have to wait for some more days to get the result , or is their any alternate way to reach NZ Authority people to know my status.


Regards
Harsha


----------



## sawah

Did you checked if your EOI has been selected or not ??

go to the NZI site and check the status of your application.


----------



## kunaharsha

*Eoi*

i have checked , it showns 
Online applications

Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest
Submitted

This page provides details about your applications...

Online Applications

You are working on the following applications:

Application	Description	Status	Payment Status	Date Selected 
Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest	IT Recruiter	Submitted	Received	-


----------



## topcat83

kunaharsha said:


> i have checked , it showns
> Online applications
> 
> Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest
> Submitted
> 
> This page provides details about your applications...
> 
> Online Applications
> 
> You are working on the following applications:
> 
> Application	Description	Status	Payment Status	Date Selected
> Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest	IT Recruiter	Submitted Received	-


So it still hasn't been selected. How many points did you have and do you have a job offer?


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*Is it possible to get Job offer in IT area from out side NZ.*

Hi,

I am applying for Australia VIsa, same time i want to consider for NZ also. But i see it is a bit difficult get selected from EOI (not yet applied). As from these forum and NZ official site i understood that If we have job offer it would be easy to get selected in EOI.

But can some one ans me Is it possible to get job offer in IT (software engineer [JAVA specialist]) from out side of NZ (in fact from India)


----------



## topcat83

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Australia VIsa, same time i want to consider for NZ also. But i see it is a bit difficult get selected from EOI (not yet applied). As from these forum and NZ official site i understood that If we have job offer it would be easy to get selected in EOI.
> 
> But can some one ans me Is it possible to get job offer in IT (software engineer [JAVA specialist]) from out side of NZ (in fact from India)


It is difficult, but others manage it so not impossible...


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*thanks for the reply*

Hi Thanks 

for the replay, I have few more questions:

Can i apply New Zealand visa with out agent. Can any one explain me, do we have any visa models like 175 and 176 for australia


----------



## kunaharsha

*Eoi*

My EOI is still under process, after two months over,
i have checked my Application Status,it shows as "Change in Process" on april 26th 2012
earlier status was Submitted , (Feb19th2012)

but i have not done any changes.

can you help me what to be done,


----------



## topcat83

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Thanks
> 
> for the replay, I have few more questions:
> 
> Can i apply New Zealand visa with out agent. Can any one explain me, do we have any visa models like 175 and 176 for australia


You do not need an agent - if your application is simple, you can do it all yourself on-line.

Go to Apply now

Don't know what visa model 175 & 176 are so can't comment...


----------



## djb81

If you read the NZ Immigration rules... A permanent resident of Australian is granted a residency visa (subject to checks) if they decide to enter NZ to live and work. Therefore get a Oz 175 Visa and then go to NZ. This is what a Migration Agent suggested that I do and I've nearly secured my visa. Note, it doesn't work the other way round. Hope this helps.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*thank u*

Hi Thanks for your suggestion.

I know few of the part that you were talking about. I am just looking if i wont get OZ visa then thinking of this.


----------



## topcat83

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I know few of the part that you were talking about. I am just looking if i wont get OZ visa then thinking of this.


I've said it many times before - don't apply for NZ thinking of it as 'second best' - it is different. 

And to put it bluntly most NZ citizens (me included) don't take too well to immigrants who apply because they couldn't get into Australia. NZ is a beautiful country in it's own right. I chose it _over_ Australia and have never regretted it.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*My Apologies*



topcat83 said:


> I've said it many times before - don't apply for NZ thinking of it as 'second best' - it is different.
> 
> And to put it bluntly most NZ citizens (me included) don't take too well to immigrants who apply because they couldn't get into Australia. NZ is a beautiful country in it's own right. I chose it _over_ Australia and have never regretted it.


My sincere apologies if i hurt u r emotions but. I like both the countries. As NZ is some what small, SO for me finding position IT field would be some what more difficult. 

SO that was the only reason. Hope you understand my point.


----------



## topcat83

rajlaxman2000 said:


> My sincere apologies if i hurt u r emotions but. I like both the countries. As NZ is some what small, SO for me finding position IT field would be some what more difficult.
> 
> SO that was the only reason. Hope you understand my point.


Hi there - sorry that I was so grumpy. I tend to get a bit protective 
Not sure what the IT industry in Oz is like (although I guess it will be mainly found in the major cities, like over here). In NZ it seems pretty buoyant at the moment. At least I have never had problems with finding a job (I'm a freelance Business Analyst/Development Manager - peculiar combination I know, but for smaller companies it works quite well.)


----------



## rajlaxman2000

Hmm I am java developer. Even finding job in this field in OZ is a bit difficult. But one of my friend is living in NZ. So I have that option also to consider. So that was the reason i am looking for NZ too.


----------



## arun.madhavan81

Hi There, 
I have a question and maybe this is not the appropriate post but this was the closest I could find.
I am awaiting my IELTS results and will fill up my EOI as soon as i get them (25th Jan)
I am planning to apply for a SS from SA and the waiting time is 3 months. I do not wish to delay the process any further and therefore
Q) Is it possible to apply for a 189 now and if I do get my SS in 3 months time apply for a 190?
Im aware all this will have to be done through the skillselect tool therefore will I have to pay the visa charges again?


----------



## topcat83

Hi there.
Sorry to be thick but what is an ss and sa, & what is 189 & 190?


----------



## escapedtonz

Me finks someone got the wrong country forum. Sounds a bit Oz like to me?????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arun.madhavan81

topcat83 said:


> Hi there.
> Sorry to be thick but what is an ss and sa, & what is 189 & 190?


Sorry my bad... 
SA - South Australia
SS - State Sponsorship
189 (independent) and 190(Sponsored) are the visa types.
By the way I found the answer to my question.
The payment is not required till the time we dont get an invite from the state and post which from the skill select.
so my previous post is redundant.. :sorry:


----------



## arun.madhavan81

escapedtonz said:


> Me finks someone got the wrong country forum. Sounds a bit Oz like to me?????!!!!!!!!!


ur right..!! wrong forum.. sorry to waste ur time people!!! I tend to talk before i think :blah:


----------

